# Duda motor casetera



## Heavy 94 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola a todos

Mi duda es que estoy intentando reparar una casetera de un viejo equipo de música que ya no funciona y tengo una duda con respecto al motor que utiliza. Es un  EG-530YD-2BH marca Mabuchi, del cual salen 4 cables, al principio creí que se trataba de un motor PaP pero lo que me desconcertó es que los terminales están marcados como (A,B,+,-)

Si alguien sabe de que tipo de motor se trata y como se podría controlar le agradecería que me lo dijese.

Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 4, 2011)

Es un motor de 2 velocidades se usaban en equipos con doble casetera y la alta velocidad se usaba para el copiado de casetes a alta velocidad o hig speed dubbing (creo si no me falla el ingles), chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Heavy 94 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracias 

lo que me gustaria saber tambien es como controlar las distintas velocidades


----------



## elgriego (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola Heavy 94,si mal no recuerdo,tenes que conectar + y - a la fuente ,y en a y b pones un preset de 10k a masa.

Saludos.


----------



## Heavy 94 (Jul 5, 2011)

Muchas gracias, ya he conseguido hacer funcionar el motor colocando el preset entre A y B. 

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jul 5, 2011)

Tambien eso funciona ,pero de la otra forma regulas ,las dos velocidades 4,75,para la reproduccion y la otra para el copiado rapido.hoy con computadoras grabacion gital y mp3 lo podemos considerar obsoleto jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Heavy 94 (Jul 6, 2011)

Y si no quisiera utilizar la función de grabación no me haria falta usar la velocidad rapida del motor, asi que con conectar la alimentación valdria, verdad? lo digo porque solo voy a aprovechar la pletina que reproduce y no la que graba.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola Heavy 94,si hacelo de esa manera que te va a funcionar perfectamente.conectale el positivo y el negativo y el preset ,como vos dijiste.

Saludos.


----------



## Heavy 94 (Jul 7, 2011)

OK

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## tiolucasxd (Ago 4, 2011)

ElGriego una pregunta este diagrma funcionaria si lo uso con mi motor shu2l lo uso para regular la velocidad. el motor Shu2l de sankyo en vez de Ay B tiene H y L sera lo mismo (H: High, L:Low)
Gracias


----------



## elgriego (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola tiolucasxd como estas?,supongo que sera lo mismo ,hace tantos años que no veo un doble casetera ,que ya estoy olvidado ,pero mientras no inviertas la polaridad,no quemas nada,por eso hace la prueba ,que casi seguro que funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## tiolucasxd (Ago 8, 2011)

lo ise y funciono a la primera  gracias jaja por este post pude arreglar la cassetera de mi JVC


----------



## elgriego (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola tiolucasxd,Cuanto Me alegra que repararas tu casetera jvc ,bueno que la disfrutes y a escuchar buena musica.

Saludos.


----------



## tiolucasxd (Ago 9, 2011)

si claro gracias lo unico no mas esque se escucha con mucho wow and flutter que debe ser causa de los cabestrantes yo creo que si los cambio se quitara las gomas estan duras y parecen secas


----------



## elgriego (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola ,Porsupuesto ,si el equipo estuvo mucho tiempo sin funcionar ,vas a tener que cambiar las correas y ver en que estado estan los pin roller.

Saludos.


----------



## tiolucasxd (Ago 11, 2011)

claro las correas las cambie por unas nuevas y anda bien, no mas que el Servo del Deck B deve tener un diente gastado por que se tranca y la cassettera ensi estuvo como 6 años sin funcionar.


----------

